# Would a stock tank work as a bathtub?



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

I found a site where stock tanks are used as 'soaking tubs' with the addition of a drain but could it be used as a 'regular' bathtub?

I was thinking of a 2'x6' rounded end type.

Would have to work out how to mount the faucets and such and I guess have a way to replace it if it rusts out....

Just a random thought of using something 'different' in the barn.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I know lots of people who use bathtubs as stock tanks, but the other way around.... :shrug: 

I would think without some sort of insulation, it would lose heat pretty fast...metal more than fiberglass, but still. I want _my_ bathwater to hold heat for as long as possible!

Meg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now I've wondered about getting a galvanized tank for a tub because the fiberglass tubs in this mobile home do not keep any water warm for any length of time. I thought maybe this new configuration of the knobs and faucet/s coming out of the wall over the tub or sink... 

Angie


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes, I've seen this done. If you deck- or floor-mount the faucets, as is common with freestanding or clawfoot tubs, you won't even have to worry about drilling those holes.

My dad used a stock tank for an outdoor bathtub while helping a buddy build his a-frame in Haines, Alaska. Even the summer pictures made me think, "BRRRR!"


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I LOVE that idea Oz. Try it and let us know how it works.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

We have some acquaintances who have a stock tank for their bathtub for years. She didn't want to pay the high prices for a bathtub so she put in a stock tank. I've never seen it myself but they love it!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

As kids we used a stock tank as a tub. Mom just filled it with water then dipped the water back out again.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

We have one. It's a black plastic one, about five feet wide and two deep. I fit all the kids in it at the same time. Uses up the whole hot water tank at one go.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

In the heat of summer, I use the rubbermaid stock tank for cooling off-my only gripe would be that the sides are too straight to lounge comfortably and read a book. When we lived on a sailboat my husband built a Japanese style tub from marine ply and epoxy-this worked very well, never leaked in 6 years and was a good storage area. Perhaps you could make your own custom tub in a similar way. Many sites on-line about doing epoxy work. Liese, Piedmont region, NC


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

Couldn't one "build-in" the tank ... you know put insulation around it? Wouldn't that help keep the water warmer? As for the plumbing, up through the wall and out above the "tub"? Hmmm ...


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

Things we use the stock tank for: Watering the cattle and horses, swimming pool, reast area for copper heads and rattle snakes, and a nice place to stop on the way to the house and stick your head under to cool off a little. Something else we use it for is to leave catfish in for a week or so till they loose some of the strong taste they aquire from living in the Deep Fork River.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Is this the appropriate time to say "YOU MIGHT BE A ******* IF YOU BATHE IN A STOCK TANK


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

Yep


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I used to jump in the stock tank on really hot days, usaully after stringing fence, or spending an hour or two running down the steer that broke through the fence that I didn't re-string. It was nice. Deep enough to sink in to your nose. 

I don't know that I've seen a lot of insulated bathtubs. Maybe one of those fancy whirlpool models, but my too small tub is definitely not insulated. Just covered with porcelain.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It would take about 90 gallons of water to fill that tank 1-foot deep!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I have an old wooden tub that used to be lined with copper or tin so I wouldn't see why a stock tank wouldn't work


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If I used a stock tank, probably want to paint it with one of those epoxy boat paints. 

Why not just track down an old cast iron tub. They hold heat and last forever. Need six guys to lift one though.


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Yes it would take a LOT of water to fill...BUT to be honest an actual bath would be a treat more than a regular occurrence.It could of course be a little shorter as it is a lot deeper than a 'normal' tub.

We would shower more than bathe really.

For those who want to be REALLY fancy here is a link to a stock tank hot tub:
http://www.islandhottub.com/tanks.html


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

HermitJohn said:


> Why not just track down an old cast iron tub. They hold heat and last forever. Need six guys to lift one though.


Well that was the plan but around here no-one has any for sale for less than a few hundred dollars and shipping one is VERY expensive.

It seems those with lots of money like claw foot tubs.

As to heavy,you aren't joking,one I saw for sale weighed 300+ pounds on it's own.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

How about a wood fired stock tank bathtub? Maybe something with copper coils mounted in a firebox? I wouldn't want it for a primary bathing set-up, but for the occasional relaxing soak, it would be pretty nice...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Well that is what I was imagining,minus those people in the tub and it would be in the bathroom...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't even want to know where that picture came from. Does the cowboy standing up have his shirt off???


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2002)

Just build your own ferro-cement tub to the specs you want. Stock tanks aren't exactly ergonomic.

J


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

The bottoms are kind of rough in spots, you might want to coat it with some rubberized paint. 

We use our 8 Ft. stock tank as a boat to float down the river. It holds 8 adults on lawn chairs, (feet pointed to the middle), 4 ice chests and a hibachi in the middle for steaks and burgers. Best part is there's no rowing...if it touches the bank, it rolls off and keeps on going.

Cheap country fun.


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Country folk sure are inventive...

 

Has anyone priced bathtubs lately?
They are VERY $$$.

And ugly in my opinion.

Plus this IS a barn so what better thing to use as a tub than a stock tank...


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i wanna see pics of cowgirls stock tank boat with folks floating in it LOL


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

oz in SC said:


> Well that is what I was imagining,minus those people in the tub and it would be in the bathroom...


OZ--I was at a Consignment Shop a couple days ago that had 2 of the old bathtubs with 4 legs, not sure that is called Claw Foot or not, but the tubs looked good just needed a cleaning. They are close to Loris SC--A couple hour drive from Columbia. If you want to check into them, I will get the phone number for you. 

Also I used something Similiar to a small stock tank as a shower pan and made a "Drain Hole Recessor"--LOL out of two pieces of plywood using a big bolt and nut through the middle with big metal washers. I drilles a hole the size I needed for the drain I was going to use into the bottom of the tub---shaped the plywood so when put together and the bolt tighten will recess the metal enough that the drain will be a little lower than the metal around it. Since I did that years back--I figured out if you have a Electricion friend that has a Knockout Punch Set---You can use the larger cutter's outside piece with a smaller cutters inside piece--turn the cutter part unside down so it doesn't cut---when you tighten the bolt it will recess the hole. Good Luck!! Have Fun!! Randy

Edited to Add-------OZ I just called the owner of the Consignment shop---He said they are Claw foot tubs and he wants $200 each, But knowing him---He will take a little lower offer. I have never prices these tubs--So I have no Idea what a "Normal" price is.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

busybee, it's not a very good picture, but here's a link to one I posted on the outdoor forum awhile back.
Link on outdoor forum.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

cowgirlone said:


> We use our 8 Ft. stock tank as a boat to float down the river.


LOL that seems fair we use our inflatable boat and canoe as sleds.

On the stock tank idea been there done that .
I wish I had thought to have it spray foamed befor it was installed.
Since it is so long and flat it is almost impossable to rinsce out. Put the drain at one end support it on 2X4 on edge and put a 1 inch board under the non drain end to get drainage. All so at that end but on the side not the end put your faucets Now you can add and drain water without draing the just added hot water.makes it easyer to clean too.

We eventually plumbed 2 55 gallon barrals in to it . we would fill the barrals with water and build a BIG fire under it . By the time you got done with the cookout the water was boiling and you could fill the tub with that and some well water and get the temp about right. :dance:


----------



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

The rubbermaid 150 gallon or 300 gallon would work fine.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Heck, we've cooked stew in a steel stock tank over firewood and we've seen the plastic 150 gallon ones used for solar hot tubs...why not a bathtub? Insulate around it and enclose it, and yer good to go.


----------

